# Critique wanted!



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I was hoping you guys might be able to critique one of my baby boys. He's a Blue-Based RY, so I'm not concerned about his color, I'm mainly just wanting to know what you thing of his body type and where I can improve.

Here are a ton of pics of him:










































































I could only get one straight-on pic of his face and, of course, he was holding his ears funny and it makes them look minuscule. :roll: He also kept insisting on tucking in his tail every time I took a birds-eye view pic of him. *head smack* Honestly, his tail set is much better then it looks in the pics, lol.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

His tailset and earset look very good to me, and the ears are a good shape and look very strong. They don't bend backwards or have any crinkles. He looks good and chunky too. His baby head is very rounded though and small compared to the body, but you will have to wait until he grows up to see if he's got a good head. He should do; his got a good wide whisker bed and a nice wide brow between his ears. His tail could be thicker and I think his eyes could be bigger. He's a very nice mouse.

And I love his bluey-browny colour


----------



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

He's a very handsome boy! Somewhat reminds me of the general shape of my boy. Awesome mousie you have there!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't give an expert opinion but he looks like an extremely nice, well shaped mouse. I agree with the previous comments - I especially like his ears! He's a mousie you should be proud of. Do you have breeding plans for him?


----------

